# What is THE chip for the A6 2.7T MT-6



## CaptainBeechnut (Jul 26, 2004)

Hi again,
I tried GIAC in my 20thAE and was not impressed. Went with Revo and much happier. 
Now that I have to say bye to the 20thAE with an A6 2.7T MT-6 on the way, I am wondering if anyone has tried Revo in the A6?
Other good first mods?
Bracing for impact...


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: What is THE chip for the A6 2.7T MT-6 (CaptainBeechnut)*

GIAC X+ hands down. They claim an 80hp increase, and it feels like it


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

meh what ever you can find local. if you look at REVO APR or GIAC they're all pretty close. If you plan to limmi you programing I think GIAC is turning off the channels to this. so for a homebrew stg 3+ GAIC is a no go


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (joemamma)*

I'm impressed so far with my Revo. I drove my friend's S4 with the GIAC X chip and I didn't feel a big difference between the two cars... felt like the A6 was pulling harder even, with more weight... both cars were TIP and same mileage. The problem I have with the TIP is too much power for the TC... supposed to handle 310lb... and estimated 365lb running thru there right now... so you should have better luck with the 6sp.


----------



## Turbo A6 (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (vdubnut_mike)*

I'm going with APR for the engine and GIAC for the tranny in the spring. GIAC is close, as it's only about an hour away. APR is about an hour and half in the other direction. I oculd go with just both GIAC chips and save money, but I've heard that the APR and Revo are superior to the GIAC. I guess I'll keep an eye on this thread and maybe learn some stuff for myself to.


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (Turbo A6)*

what I like about the REVO is that you can modify your chip with either the SPS3, the REVO laptop that was used to flash the chip or with Lemmiwinks. One of My friends is the REVO dealer around here so he also hooked me up for a pretty good price. 
You can have Stock, 91, 93, Race Gas, adjust timing, adjust boost, and disable the car... all sorts of stuff with just one chip. 
GIAC you have to purchase each chip individually, i believe... and is that the same with APR?
I think for tunability and flexability REVO is the way to go.


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: What is THE chip for the A6 2.7T MT-6 (CaptainBeechnut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaptainBeechnut* »_Other good first mods?

until you are able to do full exhaust, take off the rear mufflers... they are both pretty heavy, and unnessesary... without them the car is still WAY quiet, but it will give you a nice growl when at WOT. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CaptainBeechnut (Jul 26, 2004)

How do I take off the mufflers? 
I have an SPS 3 but I do not see a revo program for the A6 2.7T. Do you just use the S4 flash?


----------



## Turbo A6 (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (CaptainBeechnut)*

For the mufflers you simply have a shop cut them off, and then run a couple inches of pipe where the muffler was and some turndowns.


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (Turbo A6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo A6* »_For the mufflers you simply have a shop cut them off, and then run a couple inches of pipe where the muffler was and some turndowns.


yup.
when My chip was installed, they look at your ECU first, then flash the appropreate software... he put whatever was needed... it could have been the S4 chp... who knows, it goes by ECU not car model. But they do have it... just not on their website. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CaptainBeechnut (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (vdubnut_mike)*

will my SPS-3 from my VW work on the A6?


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (CaptainBeechnut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaptainBeechnut* »_will my SPS-3 from my VW work on the A6?

no, you should give it to me instead








Yes it will work just fine! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## biergutracing (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: What is THE chip for the A6 2.7T MT-6 (CaptainBeechnut)*

After much research and talking directly to chip vendors I went with APR from GMP Performance, and I have not been dissappointed! I shipped out at 9 pm one night and got back by noon ~35 hours later. I got the switch chip because it was free last November. You can switch while driving, but I just leave it on 93 octane setting. I haven't yet had "after" dyno testing done, but "butt dyno" and a few brief races says their claims may be conservative! The 350Z on highway wasn't even close after cheap and they were quicker above 90 mph before chip. Driveability, etc. are great. Only problem is I tend to drive too fast just for fun and use too much gas!
Allan


----------



## TWINTURBO A6 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: What is THE chip for the A6 2.7T MT-6 (CaptainBeechnut)*

APR!!!!! u get up to 320-330hp and 110lbs torque gain!! that puts your a lil over or under 400lbs torque!


----------



## Turbo A6 (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: What is THE chip for the A6 2.7T MT-6 (TWINTURBO A6)*

Just curious, are those #'s you see on APR's site the hp and tq to the wheels or at the crank? I take it that most figure APR to be superior to GIAC right?


----------



## Turbo A6 (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: What is THE chip for the A6 2.7T MT-6 (Turbo A6)*

Well I found out that those #'s on the manufacturers sites are at the crank, if that's the case, would any chip really be any more superior to the other? I mean they both average about 60hp+ and 110tq+, so would there be any real difference? Also, I was being told about different chips today at alocal audi place, and they were talking about the different brands, and one mentioned I believe "dalback"? Anyone know of them? How are they compared to the other chips?


----------



## biergutracing (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: What is THE chip for the A6 2.7T MT-6 (Turbo A6)*

It is Dahlback Racing in Sweden. They have made some pretty incredible 1.8T cars and have a good reputation. I didn't dig too far, but a US dealer wasn't obvious, and cost is high.
http://www.dahlbackracing.se/english/main.asp


----------

